# Tank games?



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just curious to know if anyone has played a game of 40K with just tanks. A friend at work was asking if there is a version that is tanks only without the troops and HQ. I told him I didn't know but, mentioned the Epic 40K. He asks because, as he puts it, he's a tank guy.


----------



## Archaon18 (Feb 17, 2012)

What army/armies can field tanks as troops? Answer that question then answer the question which army/armies can take HQs as tanks. If both answers are the same you have your answer.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

There is (there were a while ago, at least) an armylist for IG tank company on Forgeworld's website, allowing tanks, Sentinels and artillery as all FoC choices. It also allows some infantry, such as mechanised infantry, storm troopers and Techpriests, but these are optional. I don't think, however, that it's allowed in tournaments.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, seems there is a misunderstanding.

Not looking for tourney specific rules, I have a rulebook and aware that tanks can not replace troops -OR- HQs. I'm wanting to know if there are any rules for simply doing a tank only game. Not substituting out the troops but doing games with any 'in house' rules some here may gave developed.


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm not sure if I get your point then, since my english is damn poor.
How about that, then? http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=9300002a


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tensiu said:


> I'm not sure if I get your point then, since my english is damn poor.
> How about that, then? http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=9300002a


Actually, you do get it. That's very close to what my friend was asking for and I'll forward it to him.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

You could just play Apocalypse.
Alternatively, you could try looking up the Spearhead Ruleset that came out a couple of years back.


----------



## BozlyLittle (Jul 3, 2011)

Since my friend plays guard we did something of the sort. Dedicated transports counted as troops. Everything else was everything else but you had to buy an hq. I got rolled as marines but. That's me.


----------

